# Replace 08 Madone 5.2 stock saddle with what?



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Apologies if this has been covered ad nauseum, however, I am anxious to start putting some saddle time in but not with the stock saddle. Last fall, before I had a lay-offf, the seat was not comfortable and I began to suffer numbness, which is not a good thing. 

Any recommendations for a replacement saddle in the white color similar to the stock saddle?


----------



## strykar (Jul 21, 2008)

check out the inform saddles from bontrager. i have one and love it. they come in white and the rl version looks awesome in white.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave sorry no: I actually like(d) the Bontrager RXL saddle on my 08. I have finally put my white SLR on the Madone, (bought it a while ago) but that saddle is even more deminimus than the RXL.

A saddle's comfort is so individual, what works for me, may not work for you. Saddle makers are finally starting to get it, that everyones sit bones are different. Visit an LBS with a saddle demo program and try a bunch. Good luck

zac


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with Strykar... the Inform is the best saddle Trek ever made, and it comes in multiple widths. It's dramatically cheaper than comfortable lightweight saddles from Fizik (my other recommendation).


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input...

I will ride over to the LBS and see what I can trade/sell to try out one of their seats for a few days. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157634&stc=1&d=1236255594


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I love my Phenom Gel, or is a Phenom SL Gel... I dunno, it is one of the cushiony ones.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

I use Selle San Marco's Ponza on all of my bikes. Its fairly cheap and 100% comfy for me. I even have the Lux version with a tad more padding on my touring rig.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Im at my third ride with my new 5.2 with the stock RL sadlle and my *** is on fire ! :yikes: I never had problems getting use to a sadlle but this one wow .Im bringning it back and will try the inform .


----------

